# Shuttlecraft Mod



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

Here's a simple mod that can extend the tube life on an already awesome shooter. I've never counted the shots I can get on this catty but it's a LOT. This little mod will give you even more .

I used 1745s for the cuffs but the little tan tubes or 2040s may be even better.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Good idea. I think I might try some 1632 over the length of the prong if it will let me.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

What if you smeared a little silicone grease (inert to rubber unlike petro or vegitable grease/Crisco/Vaseline) on the metal post where the cuff slides over it to make the cuff like a roller bearing as the tube stretches over it? There is still some friction the way you have it done, much less of course..a good mod.  With the grease, no friction at all...it just rolls? Scuba shops sell small tins of silicone grease (at least my shop did).


----------



## Larry Bourgeois (May 8, 2016)

I like that mod Fsa46


----------

